# Resilvering restarts over and over aigain



## tab2tab (May 31, 2010)

Hi

I'm a newbie to freebsd and I try to keep it as simple as possible, just running it on a home file server.

My problem is that a hard drive has failed and after having replace the drive the system just keeps resilvering and resilvering, starting over automatically... What should I do? How can I replace the drive?

Thanks

oskar 



```
NAS# zpool status
  pool: ztuff
 state: DEGRADED
status: One or more devices is currently being resilvered.  The pool will
	continue to function, possibly in a degraded state.
action: Wait for the resilver to complete.
 scrub: resilver in progress for 0h38m, 14.12% done, 3h57m to go
config:

	NAME                       STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	ztuff                      DEGRADED     0     0     0
	  raidz1                   DEGRADED     0     0     0
	    ad20                   ONLINE       0     0     0  20.0M resilvered
	    ad10                   ONLINE       0     0     0  20.0M resilvered
	    replacing              DEGRADED     0     0     0
	      6593106060832037185  UNAVAIL      0 14.5K     0  was /dev/ad20/old
	      ad22                 ONLINE       0     0     0  50.6G resilvered
	    ad18                   ONLINE       0     0     0  19.5M resilvered

errors: No known data errors
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2010)

My guess is that you didn't follow the correct procedure.

http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/819-5461/gazgd?l=en&a=view


----------



## tab2tab (Jun 2, 2010)

my guess is that you are right... the problem is that i just dont get it... or more precisely, i dont get the error messages i get...

first i tried to offline the drive:


```
NAS# zpool offline ztuff ad20/old
cannot offline ad20/old: no valid replicas
```
??


```
NAS# zpool replace ztuff dev/ad22
cannot open 'dev/ad22': no such GEOM provider
```
??

does the port on the sata raid card have to be the same? i just dont get it, it should be easy... 

any help would be much appreciated!

thanx

oskar


----------



## vrachil (Jun 2, 2010)

tab2tab said:
			
		

> NAS# zpool replace ztuff dev/ad22
> cannot open 'dev/ad22': no such GEOM provider



i haven't tried the recovery part in freebsd, but in relation to what i did on opensolaris, this was enough:

`# zpool replace ztuff 6593106060832037185 ad22`


----------



## tab2tab (Jun 3, 2010)

```
# zpool replace ztuff 6593106060832037185 ad22
cannot open 'ad22': no such GEOM provider
```

i tried that as well... no luck... i'm slowly getting desperate here? what does 
	
	



```
cannot open 'ad22': no such GEOM provider
```
 mean?

thanx


----------

